# 2015 Midwest Z Heritage, June 12-14, Lisle, ILLINOIS



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

The 2015 Midwest Z Heritage event will be hosted by the Windy City Z Club on June 12-14th in Lisle, Illinois at The Hyatt of Lisle.

The event schedule includes a Friday night welcome party, a Saturday Car Show and a Z Car Rally around the Chicago suburbs. For blues lovers, the Chicago Blues Festival will be in Grant Park on this weekend. There will be plenty to do and the details will be available on the show website in the near future.

Hotel registration is now open at The Hyatt of Lisle on Chicago’s west side at the fantastic rate of $95. per night. 

https://aws.passkey.com/event/11792825/owner/2645/home 




Event registration will be available on the event website once final details have been arranged.

www.midwestzheritage.com 


Join us in Chicago for a great weekend to celebrate the heritage of the Nissan/Datsun Z cars! Mark your calendars!
Windy City Z Club


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Latest Update:

The 2015 Midwest Z Heritage event will be hosted by the Windy City Z Club on June 12-14th in Lisle, Illinois at The Hyatt of Lisle.

The Saturday car show will be held at The Promenade Bolingbrook. This outdoor mall venue is close to the host hotel and features several shops and restaurants of interest.
The Promenade Bolingbrook | The Promenade Bolingbrook 

The Chicago Blues Festival is on this weekend also for those wanting to attend this premier event downtown.
https://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/depts/dca/supp_info/chicago_blues_festival.html 

Hotel registration is now open at The Hyatt of Lisle on Chicago’s west side at the rate of $94. per night. Make sure that you register soon to assure this rate!
https://aws.passkey.com/event/11792825/owner/2645/home 

Event registration is available on the event website with online payment available. Midwest Z Heritage Show 2015 - Hosted by the Windy City Z Club! 

Join us in Chicago for a great weekend to celebrate the heritage of the Nissan/Datsun Z cars! Register now!
Windy City Z Club


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

The Midwest Z Heritage is only a month away!! Now is the time to register!! 

Deadlines are approaching. In order to guarantee registrants a t-shirt we need to have your registrations in by May 20th. In order to guarantee you are able to attend the banquet dinner, we must receive your registration by May 29th. Walk–in registration will be available on Saturday, June 13th, for the Car Show only and for only as long as spaces remain available. Dinners will not be able to be purchased on the day of the show. Act now so that you are able to get a t-shirt and attend the Awards Banquet.

Visit the show website for registration at Midwest Z Heritage Show 2015 - Hosted by the Windy City Z Club! .


----------

